# Free coffee plus free copy of ebook with DTBs at Barnes & Noble



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Stopped by Barnes & Noble today for my free Elizabeth Berg download voucher and saw a new deal for B&N app users --- There was a table full of hardbacks (plus a few paperbacks) with special stickers that offered a free ebook version of the purchased DTB.  You buy the DTB and use a code to download the same book to the B&N app (on any device -- Nook, PC, iPad).

Wouldn't it be great if Amazon would do this?

I've been disappointed to find that lots of Kindle book prices are higher than the paperbacks... I wouldn't mind paying more if I could get both versions of the book!

B&N also offered a free cup of coffee to customers who showed the barista what they were reading with the B&N ereader app.  I noticed they were keeping a computerized record of each customer's device -- the barista was training someone and I heard her say "Use this code for an iPad."  Interesting!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh neat! I know a lot of people have been wishing for this with Amazon. I don't buy DTB anymore at all but it's still a cool thing for them to do.

How long until the E. Berg book is over? I had all of the others they were giving out been would like to get this one. It's quite a drive though and I need to get it when I have other things to do in that direction. 

Melissa


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Either this Saturday or Sunday is the last day for Berg's book.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That is a great idea. It sounds similar to the dvd's where you get a digital copy with the disc. I love that.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Oh neat! I know a lot of people have been wishing for this with Amazon. I don't buy DTB anymore at all but it's still a cool thing for them to do.
> 
> How long until the E. Berg book is over? I had all of the others they were giving out been would like to get this one. It's quite a drive though and I need to get it when I have other things to do in that direction.
> 
> Melissa


You can probably get this week's book next week, too, because when I was there last week, they gave me the first 3 book vouchers. But next week is the last week of the freebies.

Bonnie


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder that I might be able to get the Berg book this week still.... I wanted to pick it up, and today is the last day.   I will head over there tomorrow and see if there are any coupons left.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The guy at the B&N I was in on Tuesday said they usually get the new coupons on Tuesday...so you might be good.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The guy at the B&N I was in on Tuesday said they usually get the new coupons on Tuesday


If you were there on Tuesday, why didn't you get me a coupon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya shoulda told me...he did give one to my girlfriend...maybe she hasn't used it and still has it. (She doesn't have any kind of ereader...)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I could loan it to you....

Betsy


----------

